# Can't access internet after reformat



## nannetteb (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello, I reformated and did a fresh install of windows xp, now I can't get an internet connection. My LAN card is built in, so I don't know how to figure out what it is or download a driver.When I go to Network Connections in control panel, there is a 1394 connection recognized. Any suggestions?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

If you haven't reinstalled the drivers for the motherboard, do that. Find the driver install disc that came with your computer, the chipset, Lan, and sound card drivers are usually all on one disc. If you don't have it, get the model number of your motherboard. Then find a working computer and download them to a jumpdrive or disc and install them. Mike


----------



## nannetteb (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks so much, that did the trick. Very Helpful!!::ray:


----------

